# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > بحث و گفتگوی فنی - خانواده C > مبتدی: نگهداری اعداد اعشاری در کامپیوتر

## NilooooliN

برای نگهداری اعداد اعشاری در C  از float  استفاده می شود که 4byte  است و محدوده ی آن تقریبا از منفی 10 به توان 37 تا 10 به توان 37 است(با 7 رقم دقت).
اعداد اعشاری بدین صورت نگهداری میشن که، بعد از نرمال کردن عدد اعشاری ( زمانی که عدد در محدوده 0 تا 1 قرار گرفت) و تبدیل به مبنای 2، 1byte به توان اختصاص پیدا می کند که البته 1 بیت آن علامت عدد است و 3byte به خود عدد.

من چند تا سوال در این مورد داشتم، ممنون میشم اگه کسی از دوستان میدونن، پاسخ بدن.
1- *چرا با دقت 7 رقم اعشار!!!* چون 7 بیت به توان اختصاص داده شده است؟؟ آخه چه ربطی داره!! اون که در مبنای 2 هست نه 10! 
2- *جرا محدوده تا 10 به توان 37 است!!* چگونه محاسبه شده که این عدد بدست آمده؟

----------


## Mokhless

http://www.eecs.berkeley.edu/~wkahan...us/IEEE754.PDF

اگه زحمتی نیست مطالعه بفرمایید !  :چشمک:

----------


## cppKoder

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floating_point
فارسی نداره :)

----------

